# Prices of Guns and Ammo skyrockets (Will this be another Class III increase?)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Not surprising, but it looks like everywhere I'm looking the prices of ammo and guns have skyrocketed. I figure in about 5 years, your regular AR that was purchased for $1000, will be $10,000 like what happened with the class III guns.

Have prices in your area stayed the same, sold out of ammo/guns or increased?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think at this point all we can do is speculate. There's no way to know. Many things could happen and us just taking any kind of ban and the outcome, bending over and saying "thank you sir, may I have another" is not what I'd prefer. States who actually care about the expanding federal control could truly secede. I'd move happily if my state didn't. Or people could take the country back by force. I'd say they could cry to their senators and congressman till they change their minds, but that doesn't do much. If it gets bad and the people just bend over and take it, I'll probably look to move out of this worthless country if that's what it comes to.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

I was at a gun shop the other day and didnt price guns but ammo prices seemed to be the same.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If congress does it's job and tells Obamalamadingdong to sit on his Wookies lap and rotate like they should, and no ban gets through, prices and availability should go back to normal. They're never going to be what they were 10 years ago, but back to close what they were 1 year ago atleast or close to.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

5.99 per box of 12 gauge shells...24 count...that seems cheap to me.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I noticed on buds gun shop (located here in KY), that the price of a bushmaster CAR15 223 16 BHS with reddot "bid" is at $2105.00 with 11 hours left. I was there about 2 months ago and the same gun was $800 range.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The prices are crazy. I guess I could sell my piston AR right now for somewhere around 2 thousand and change.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At the local gun shop, all the ar's and ak's went last week. 
So did the ammo and mags. Saturday morning i sold three handguns over the counter for the owner
his help was swamped with customers and getting nics checks was near impossible.
No one was trying to negotiate the prices, one guy said, on a 1911 to the guy in front, if you don't want leave it there i'll take it.
The only ammo on the shelves was the typical hunting stuff. "fighting" ammo was all gone.
Even the garands and carbines went. There were no self loaders left.
.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prices at gunshows seem to have sky rocketed, but ammo prices and the like at local stores haven't really changed. They're completely sold out, but they haven't changed since before all of this started.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Prices at gunshows seem to have sky rocketed, but ammo prices and the like at local stores haven't really changed. They're completely sold out, but they haven't changed since before all of this started.


@Alpha-17 You better hold that SCAR-17 tight while shooting, not because of the recoil but Gun Brokers just sold one for $7025.00

FNH FN Scar 17S 17 308 FDE ( NIB ) Free Shipping : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Prices at gunshows seem to have sky rocketed, but ammo prices and the like at local stores haven't really changed. They're completely sold out, but they haven't changed since before all of this started.


@Alpha-17 You better hold that SCAR-17 tight while shooting, not because of the recoil but Gun Brokers just sold one for $7025.00

FNH FN Scar 17S 17 308 FDE ( NIB ) Free Shipping : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I think at this point all we can do is speculate. There's no way to know. Many things could happen and us just taking any kind of ban and the outcome, bending over and saying "thank you sir, may I have another" is not what I'd prefer. States who actually care about the expanding federal control could truly secede. I'd move happily if my state didn't. Or people could take the country back by force. I'd say they could cry to their senators and congressman till they change their minds, but that doesn't do much. If it gets bad and the people just bend over and take it, I'll probably look to move out of this worthless country if that's what it comes to.


I'm starting to feel that way myself sometimes - and a lot of guys I have served with are down in Costa Rica and Honduras these days for just those reasons.

But then I got to thinking about it and decided I'm too beat-up, too many broken bones that cause me aches and pains these days, too much invested in what I have here, too many kids and such that I might miss, etc., etc., etc., ... so I finally decided to just stick-it-out and fight if it comes to that. I hope it doesn't, but if it does I figure I'll take some of the scumbags with me and probably bleed-out right here on my own property. There are worse ways to go - and there just comes a time when we might have to say enough is enough - and who knows, others might feel the same way and join-in taking back our country and restoring it to what the Founding Fathers envisioned.

In the meantime I still love my flag, my Constitution and my land - I just wish I could go back in time and warn the writers of our Constitution into making a couple of small tweaks that could have possibly prevented so much of this from happening.

1 - Word the 2nd Amendment so that there can be absolutely zero infringement upon our gun rights.

2 - Reword the 1st Amendment so that it cannot be abused.

3 - Limit the SCOTUS to nine members with no threat of expanding, or "packing," the court. (See Roosevelt's Court Packing Scheme in 1937 and how it completely changed our country.)

4 - I would have abolished slavery from the onset.

5 - Wording added to strengthen and guaranteed State's rights above Federal rights.

6 - Would have removed the "automatic citizenship to those born on American soil" clause and instead required all citizens to serve their country for a period of time in order to earn their citizenship and/or the rights of citizenship.

7 - Wording that would have mandated the closing of our borders and would have required strict rules and restrictions for gaining access.

8 - Strict and enforceable punishment for, and with a stronger and more succinct definition of, treason and sedition.

There would have been a few more tweaks, but those are the big ones I think about often.

Yes, guns are selling like hotcakes everywhere ... the question remains, what do we intend to do with them and is there enough ammo to go around?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Those are tweaks I like too. While nobody close to me has gone yet, my buddy's are talking about it and looking at different places in the world. Where your dollars are worth a lot more and go near 4 times as far. A much better style of living for the same amount in the account. I love my country and the constitution too, but it's being badly disrespected, betrayed and turned into a cross between a modern Nazi and communist state. If the people of this country in good number can't find the sense to see it, realize it can't be allowed to continue and backbone to do something about it, than to hell with them.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

@ Gallo Pazzesco

They did write the first and second amendment so that the meaning was very clear (especially during the time it was written) The meanings weren't even questioned until relatively recent times. Even going as far as using the phrase "shall not be infringed (Act so as to limit or undermine).
What they didn't do was to write into the bill of rights a penalty for any politician not following it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There are plenty of things afoot driving up prices. Those of us in California konw the "end" is near for the black rifle and its driving
prices through the roof. The "end" we perceive is not congress but our CA legislature. When the newly elected body takes over in
January they have a 2/3rds majority of liberal democrats in both legislative bodies and gov. moonbeam on the other side. Oddly
enough moonbeam is our only hope - he's been relatively pro gun.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

The prices are up because there are a lot of first timers who dont know much about the AR let alone fire one. So they dont really know the going rate for prices and what not. and They are desperate because of all these hype. And it is selling at high prices on auction site and gun shows because it is a capitalist society and if there is someone willing to pay at that price then there will be people willing to sell at that price.

For the rest of us, we know what is fair so we wont be sucker into this stupidity.

First of all, the thing that happen two friday ago, well the AR was actually left int he car. No one was shot with the AR. so it is just all media being stupid again. Go read the official report. It was all handguns. The coroner should be fired if he cannot tell a .223 from a 9mm. NRA should also sue his ass for BS-ing.

There are absolutely cannot be another gun ban. It just will not happen. Firearm insdustry is huge in the US. No way. The House is run by Republicans which means no law will get passed in the House. No law will also be passed in the Senate because eventhough it is a slight majority by the Democrats, more than half of those democrats are conservative Democrats which means they vote just like a republican. If any republican or conservative democrat vote for the ban then they will loose their seat in the next election which is two years from now. So I doubt anyone will be stupid enough to vote.

The only thing that they can possibly ban is high capacity magazines. which has nothing to do with the gun. This I am 100% sure will get pass. But not for the gun. If any ban was to be pass it will only last 10 years and then it will have to re instated. By then it will be a different President. so it wont be reinstated.

That is my two cents. Buy while you could but dont get raped while doing it. Be smart stay on budget. If you want get the magazines right now. that will definitely be ban.


----------



## dan.sedulous (Dec 26, 2012)

It's mostly hype driving up the prices now. But just as with speculations driving up prices on other items and commodities, the cost will go down, but not to what it was. I'm sure most can remember pre-2008 firearm prices, or what you used to pay for gas, heating oil, gold, etc.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> @Alpha-17 You better hold that SCAR-17 tight while shooting, not because of the recoil but Gun Brokers just sold one for $7025.00
> 
> FNH FN Scar 17S 17 308 FDE ( NIB ) Free Shipping : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


I've been hearing about those auctions. With the ACOG and mags that come with mine, who knows, I could get as high as $10,000 for it. I'm too much in love with that rifle to think about selling it, but it does make you think.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I not selling any of my stash. I am adding to it and hiding it well.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i paid 300 more than suggested retail before all this because im in los angeles. its normal for here, because they can.

and i dont mind, because i can.

i have the ammo hook up. i just got 2000 .223 for 600 and 1000 9mm for 160. cash out the door, but that because my friend owns the factory.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

prices are up because of demand and supply. Why such a demand Obama wants to take them many did not believe that, Now they are waking up and it is oh my he really does.
Some were waiting for prices to come down then at the last minute jumped in.
Obama sprung his second chance to grab them at a time manufactures were down for the Holidays and supply's were short to start with.
Mags and ammo should stabilize a bit for awhile after everyone gets over the Holidays and production ramps up. The question you need to ask is how long will it be before you can not buy them at all?
I have all I could ever need and then some but I not ready to stop yet.
Not only did every AR sell out every lower and upper sold out. One major Supplier of Mags sold a 3 1/2 year supply in 72 hours. That in it's self should be some kind of wake up call.
Sense Nov 6th I have had family and people I know that were 100% anit- gun call me and ask what they should buy for their first gun . These guns sales are not the same few people buying all the guns up.
We could have a year we could have a month but one thing is for sure Step one will be some kind of new Brady bill as Obama waits waits to appoint one more justice the America as you have known it will change.
It will not only be about the 2nd.
Now I would not got out and pay 1600 of an 800 dollar AR yet But I would be watching for near normal buys and if I find them I will pick up a few more.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> prices are up because of demand and supply. Why such a demand Obama wants to take them many did not believe that, Now they are waking up and it is oh my he really does.
> Some were waiting for prices to come down then at the last minute jumped in.
> Obama sprung his second chance to grab them at a time manufactures were down for the Holidays and supply's were short to start with.
> Mags and ammo should stabilize a bit for awhile after everyone gets over the Holidays and production ramps up. The question you need to ask is how long will it be before you can not buy them at all?
> ...


Yup, surprising to me too, people whom I thought would never own a gun, now all the sudden are buying one, or two. I think the gun lobby in this country is a lot stronger than the Libs imagined, and are now realizing they are going to have a huge fight on their hands if they try to strip the 2A. We will not be silenced.


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Class 3 stuff has always been expensive simply because the supply was already low as compared to standard semi auto firearms. The price gouging that is going on now is simply greed but you have folks that will pay it so folks will sell it.

Will it ever come down to states seceding? No very doubtful. Many states could not survive without Federal help and that is how the Feds get many pieces of legislation passed. If you do not support this or that or abide by this ruling we will cut off Federal monies for whatever and the states have no choice but to follow.

There will be some sort of new gun legislation put in place, now whether it involves a ban on the guns, mags or special taxes on everything is yet to be seen. It will be one big compromise between the gun lobby and the Government. We started on this downhill slide in regards to the interpretation of the Constitution many years ago and there is no quick fix. Honestly I don't know if applying the brakes now would even help. I am by no means giving up all we can do now is wait and see what comes down the pipe.

I purchase guns, ammo and mags through Government suppliers so it has not really caused me any problems except supply is a bit lower. From what I understand from people back home shelves are empty and what is left is double or triple what they were.

I am confused a bit on the comment about a rifle not being used in the shooting in Conn., it was in the trunk and so on. Granted we do not have AFN here all we have is Haji satellite with CNN but I did watch a video about LE finding a long gun in the trunk of the shooters car. In the video it shows the officer clearing a long gun but it is not an AR. It appears to be a semi auto something but he is using a side mounted charging handle to work the bolt and clear the chamber. Is there something else that has come up?

Growing Evidence an AR15 Wasn't Used in Sandy Hook Massacre


----------

